# Lost Tegu



## Kambrie (May 1, 2012)

Hi, My columbian Tegu, Tiki, Decided to bolt from me today when I was holding. He ran under the couch, and I looked under there and he dissapeared. He is just a baby. Can any of you guys help me?


----------



## TeguLouie (May 1, 2012)

get a heating lamp and some food. put it on the floor in the room and when he gets cold and hungry he will come out. more than likely he is hiding up inside your couch or under something in your front room.


----------



## Kambrie (May 1, 2012)

How long will it take for him to get hungry?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 1, 2012)

Okay, that isn't the advice I'd use. The tegu isn't going to know where the heat will be or the food. He will get cold and sluggish and likely won't move to much. I think you should actively search for him as much as possible. Disassemble the couch if you have to. It could take quite a while for him to come out if he's somewhere you can't get him out of.


----------



## Aardbark (May 1, 2012)

I would do both. Set up water and heat with somewhere to bask, and food. But also search for him. If you havent already, close off the room you lost him in, so he cant go anywhere else. And tegu proof that room. Block up any holes he might crawl into, after checking them to see if he is in there. He is probably hideing somewhere, and they can wait for maybe a week before they decide to try to move. Or it could be a few hours. Mine hid under my bed for 3 days before comming out. But deffinitly look for him. Good luck. 

Also, Tiki is an awesome name.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 2, 2012)

I would set up a heat lamp and food. My good friend lost his gu in his room for 2 days he left food out and heat and the 2nd day his lil guy was out basking in the light he had set up for him.


----------



## Kambrie (May 2, 2012)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Kambrie (May 2, 2012)

Well...I found him...but he's dead


----------



## Ujarak (May 2, 2012)

How did he die? Where was he?


----------



## TeguLouie (May 2, 2012)

oh my god im so sorry that he died. do you know what happened? was he crushed somehow or something?



TegusRawsome80 said:


> Okay, that isn't the advice I'd use. The tegu isn't going to know where the heat will be or the food. He will get cold and sluggish and likely won't move to much. I think you should actively search for him as much as possible. Disassemble the couch if you have to. It could take quite a while for him to come out if he's somewhere you can't get him out of.



before you blatantly disrespect someone for the advice they give, understand that everyone has thier own idea of what works. instead of slamming on my advice you should have just added yours and let the member decide. that is the entire point of a forum is for multiple ideas to be shared. and reading other posts and having been on this forum for almost a year i can tell you the advice i gave is the same advice I and many others have received from many people here.

that being said i am truly sorry for your loss kambrie.


----------



## Grendel (May 2, 2012)

before you blatantly disrespect someone for the advice they give, understand that everyone has thier own idea of what works. instead of slamming on my advice you should have just added yours and let the member decide.


Wow too much coffee this evening? Actually I take your reply at rude and disrespectful


----------



## TeguLouie (May 2, 2012)

Grendel said:


> before you blatantly disrespect someone for the advice they give, understand that everyone has thier own idea of what works. instead of slamming on my advice you should have just added yours and let the member decide.
> 
> 
> Wow too much coffee this evening? Actually I take your reply at rude and disrespectful



no grendel not to much coffee. i just respond to how i am treated. i have never disrespected anyone here and only respond in kind to how i am treated. whether you do not agree with my reply or otherwise my point remains valid that we are all here to share ideas whether or not someone else agrees if its not harmful to the pet or member but simply a different way than someone else would do it is not cause to dispell that persons advice.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 2, 2012)

Im sorry he died let us no what happened


----------



## tommyboy (May 2, 2012)

Kambrie said:


> Well...I found him...but he's dead



That's so sad......I'm very sorry.


----------



## Aardbark (May 2, 2012)

Aww...  thats so sad. Im sorry for your loss. Where did you find him? In the couch?


----------



## Kambrie (May 23, 2012)

Sorry I took so long to get back to you guys....I honestly don't know what happened. We found him under blankets and he didn't looked crushed or anything. He was still breathing but it was very shallow. He passed about 5 minutes after we found him.


----------

